

How is TJ Holowaychuk so insanely productive? - sridca
https://www.quora.com/How-is-TJ-Holowaychuk-so-insanely-productive?share=1

======
k__
TL;DR TJ isn't one person, but many.

Who knows how many of those virtual persons "exist" and if they are the 10x
programmers, which the recruiters are referring too? ;)

